# New member



## atkin_on (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi,

Here is some of the stuff i like to mess with, enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=mascobe

Some of you may recognize my work from the NAMES show and if you hang out at the steam and gas shows in WI. I also do some Photo work for Jerry Kieffer.

Is there anyone in the group doing solenoid motors?

Forrest A


----------



## rake60 (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to HMEM

I've never built a solenoid engine myself, but the videos of your 
hit-n-miss engines sure are an inspiration to try one.
*Amazing Engines!*


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome. Thats real neet. I like the little beef can engine.


----------



## nkalbrr (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the JD tractor


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 23, 2007)

nkalbrr said:
			
		

> I like the JD tractor



Yes ,thats the one I like too.


----------



## hitandmissman (Jul 23, 2007)

great looking all of them.  But do like the sound of the tractor.


----------

